# Where to jam in London?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My previous band was broken up due to "not enough commitment" (3 members in final stretch of college, 2 members with jobs and no school). It was fun, but the singer booked studio time and he had nearly finished building our jam room when he told us this.

I have a great drummer, great other guitarist, and a great bassist, all willing to make a nice metal band.. but we need a place to play. Our drummer does practice in his townhouse, but we can't have practices at his place (space/volume). Unfortunately, we're all poor or in school or both, so renting only works if the price is incredibly low.

Does anyone know where a 4pc (would eventually be 5pc) can get together to jam once or twice a week in London? We're all located within 10 minutes of the college.

Thanks!


----------

